# Sinus Surgery - Am I billing this right?



## ksamples (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello! 

We are billing for sinus surgeries and I wanted to make sure I am billing with the appropriate modifiers and codes. Humana is not paying a correct reimbursement on these. I want to make sure we are billing correctly. 

We billed for Bilateral frontal sinusotomies, Bilateral maxillary anstrostomies, Bilateral total ethmoidectomies, Bilateral spenoidotomies, Endosopic septoplasty, Inferior turbinate reduction in a submucosal fashion, Use of brainlab image guidance system. 

30520
31276 - 51, 50
30140 - 51, 50
31255 - 51, 50
31287 - 51, 50
31256 - 51, 50
61782

Any Input is appreciated? Thanks!


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 4, 2011)

I can speak on everyone's behalf by stating that it is difficult to answer you without proper documentation to read. Although the prut ocedures performed are listed, I wouldnt feel comfortable confirming those CPT codes without reading the operative report. You can however feel free to email me personally or post the procedure in detail and i would be happy to help


----------

